# Tell me why I should or shouldnt buy an LCP



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Yesterday while "browsing" at the gun store, I asked the salesman to show me the LCP just for ships an giggles, and I was actually quite surprised with the gun. First impressions, its very light and compact...definitely easier to carry than my PPK/S. For being such a small gun, it actually fit my large hand pretty well. And I cant complain with a price tag of $289.

One thing I did notice is the slide doesnt lock back unless you manually lock it. Is there any particular reason for that? Thats not really an issue to me, Im just curious.

Im looking for reasons/thoughts on whether I should or shouldnt purchase one. I know all about the recall, and know that Ruger took care of the problem. How does it shoot? Is it finicky with ammo?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in on this one... I'm thinking about getting one myself. I need something small for the summer months for CCW.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> How does it shoot? Is it finicky with ammo?


It's definitely not a range gun, but, I enjoy and trust my LCP to go bang every time I pull the trigger. Haven't had any ammo issues yet. Have run FMJ, Corbons, and Hydroshocks thru it with no problems. I'll run about five mags thru it at a time though and I'm ready to swap to my .45 for comfort.:anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

*Should buy:*

1. That's a good price

2. You can carry it in your pocket

3. It's probably somewhat better than a sharp stick in a self-defense situation

*Should NOT buy:*

1. It's hard to find .380 ammo

2. .380 is near the bottom of the scale for a good SD chambering

3. It's probably not better than the cheaper Keltec


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I have owned one since it's introduction. Went through the recall without a hitch. I have this gun with me probably 99% of the time. It has never failed to go bang!

As for .380 being on the bottom of the scale for SD, google the stats for .22lr, you'll find that more folks are killed each year with a .22 than any other weapon.

My theory, the bad guy is not expecting me to be carrying, so as long as my LCP goes bang, I'm friggerin the BG will be looking to change his shorts, that is if he gets away


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> As for .380 being on the bottom of the scale for SD, google the stats for .22lr, you'll find that more folks are killed each year with a .22 than any other weapon.


I'm not interested in a perpetrator that goes off and dies, after he has gutted me. I'm interested in being able to make him stop...before he guts me.

I have an LCP, and it is a good little gun. I carry it alot, when I can't do better. I do believe that with some good luck and accurate shooting, you have a chance to save your life with it. If that is the best I can do, I'm happy to have it.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*I hear that*



Bisley said:


> I'm not interested in a perpetrator that goes off and dies, after he has gutted me. I'm interested in being able to make him stop...before he guts me.
> 
> I have an LCP, and it is a good little gun. I carry it alot, when I can't do better. I do believe that with some good luck and accurate shooting, you have a chance to save your life with it. If that is the best I can do, I'm happy to have it.


One reason years ago the Chicago police gave up the .38. A druggie stabbed a cop to death after the cop shot him 6 times!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, keep'em comin. :mrgreen:

True .380 at the moment, is hard to get, but luckily I have a small stockpile of FMJ and HP's that I use in my PPK, so Im not too worried bout that issue.

And I know I know its not the best defensive caliber, but the trade off is the concealability(sp?). On those hot summer days where carrying a normal rig would be uncomfortable and easily print, the LCP in the front pocket of my shorts would be ideal.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a couple Rugers and am generally a fan of the Ruger guns. However the LCP is not a gun I like at all. I understand it goes bang everytime and I am glad for that. How ever the trigger pull on that little gun is close to 2 feet. Ok I exagerated but it will seem like 2 feet when you are pulling and pulling and pulling the trigger to get it to fire. 

Everything else about the gun is nice, the slide doesn't pinch like other small guns I have handled and it is solid and very reliable. The slide does not stay open after the last round is fired, but that is ok with me. It is light thin and easily concealed. It does shoot when you want it to. The trigger is just so uncomfortable for me I would never own one. I actuallly pulled the trigger and thought the shell did not fire because I could not pull any further. The gun being as small as it is and my hand is biggish the tip of my finger stopped the trigger from pulling any further when without changing finger position. I love the way it looks and with the Crimson trace on it, it is easy to point and be accurate if you practice. My best buddy has one and loves it. I don't.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The question is really not "whether or not to buy the Ruger LCP."
The real question is: Can you effectively shoot a mini-pistol?
Tiny little handguns like the Ruger LCP are very difficult to use effectively. There isn't much to hold onto, their recoil is unexpectedly stout and hard to absorb, and their sights are almost worthless. It takes lots of experience with larger pistols, before a shooter is, well...qualified...to handle a mini-pistol. Then, it also takes lots and lots of continuing practice to maintain the exceptional skill-level required to shoot one of these guns well.
Further, there's the question of shot placement. The .380 is not a powerful round, so every shot has to go into the right place. This requires very accurate, if close-range, shooting. This isn't at all easy, with a mini-pistol.
So...Do you already have well-developed pistol skills? Are you going to put in the required dry- and live-fire practice time? If your honest answer (no wishful thinking, now) is "Yes," then you could do well buying a Ruger LCP.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm not sure this pic will post. If it does, these are from my first shooting of the LCP. Starting with the lower left hand target, out of the box at 15ft. The upper right hand target shows two groups shot at 21 ft. The on the target group was with Hornady's and the circled group was with Buffalo Bore, very hard round to shoot with this small piece. And then the last group, bottom right was like at 25 ft.

Remember this was the first time I shot this gun. I basically limit my range now to about 9 ft with this little gun, as I think that is the new FBI standard; 3-3-3. (3-shots, 3-yards, 3-seconds.)

http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2689785720037552238jxAyxb?vhost=sports

So this little guy is surely not for long range targets or a day of plinking. I believe that Ruger designed a gun that fits a specific purpose and is well suited for that purpose.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I own an LCP. It is not my primary carry but is on my person when more discreet carry is called for. It is not meant for range or competition use. It is meant to stop bad guys. I carry Corbon JHP's in it and it should be enough to accomplish the job. Yes, .380 ammo is hard to find; so is 9mm, .40 S&W, and .45 acp. Even .22lr is becoming scarce so what is the point of singling out the "hard to get" status of .380? $289 is a good price. The LCP is reliable and even though it is equivalent to the P3AT, it is just finished much nicer which in itself instills confidence in its reliability. I do not regret my purchase at all and it is at my side right now and will be on my belt this evening at one of those events where discretion is advised.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> I'm not sure this pic will post. If it does, these are from my first shooting of the LCP. Starting with the lower left hand target, out of the box at 15ft. The upper right hand target shows two groups shot at 21 ft. The on the target group was with Hornady's and the circled group was with Buffalo Bore, very hard round to shoot with this small piece. And then the last group, bottom right was like at 25 ft.
> Remember this was the first time I shot this gun. I basically limit my range now to about 9 ft with this little gun, as I think that is the new FBI standard; 3-3-3. (3-shots, 3-yards, 3-seconds.)
> http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2689785720037552238jxAyxb?vhost=sports
> So this little guy is surely not for long range targets or a day of plinking. I believe that Ruger designed a gun that fits a specific purpose and is well suited for that purpose.
> Hope this helps.


Without meaning any disrespect, this is exactly what I was writing about in my previous post.
The Ruger LCP, and the Kel-Tec P3AT for that matter, intrinsically shoots better than that. You can make consistent center-of-mass hits out to 15 yards with either gun, _with a lot of practice_.
Actually, though, those targets represent useful, effective shooting at the short ranges you specify. The effect of the bullseye target is to make your hits look much worse than they really are. Had these hits been made on a silhouette target, they would look much better. All would've been reasonably good, center-of-mass (or close to it) hits.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I fired several mags through my LCP yesterday, and I was firing at a silhouette that identified vital organs, joints, etc, that might stop a bad guy. At ten yards, I was able to hit something vital with 4 or 5 shots from each magazine. But, unlike most folks, I do practice quite a bit with short barreled guns, and I shoot them a little better than most of the people I see.

But, a friend was with me who shoots a standard size handgun fairly well, and he was only able to hit maybe one or two to center of mass, from the same distance. It takes quite a bit of concentration, for anything much beyond point blank range. 

The little gun will do it, though, if the shooter is up to it. But few are.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bisley*, thank you for your help in making my case about practicing!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You're welcome.

I consider small, powerful handguns to be very challenging, and although I still love shooting my full size handguns, I do spend a considerable amount of time with 3" and shorter guns. I am really not that good...it's just that nearly everybody else is just so bad.

If a person just wants to see how accurate their little gun is, and how badly they shoot it, they should shoot it sitting down, from a rest, at a distance of about 15 feet. This is so close that any decent gun should be able to shoot 'cloverleaf' groups from a rest position. 

The first time I tried it, with a Kahr PM-9, it took me a while to be able to get a 5 shot group with all the holes touching. But when I did, and was able to repeat it a few times, then extend the range gradually, and finally stand up and shoot free-hand, without spraying them everywhere, I finally understood what it took to shoot a small gun well.

I don't always do it, but I can shoot well enough, if I get plenty of practice and can force myself to concentrate.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Im no Annie Oakley, but I consider myself to be pretty proficient with handguns. I practice alot with my snubbies and Ive shot my best groups ever with my PPK/S.

Yesterday while at the range, I borrowed someones P3AT just to try. I put 6 rounds down range, and while my group wasnt great, it wasnt terrible either. I think with a little practice Id be alright with an LCP.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

+1 on the practice issue. My point of showing my target results was not to prove more or less practice was needed. Rather my intent was to show that anyone with handgun experience can effectively pop rounds where they need to be put.

I am a strong advocate of practice. And like everyone, ammo is expensive and this can become a very expensive hobby. I purchased a S&W 22A as a cheaper means to keep my handgun motor skills sharp.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I can only tell you why: 

Because it can save your life in a VCQB. 
It aint designed for target shooting. It's an last ditch intuitive shooter. 
It's light, holds a few, conceals darn well and when used as intended it can/will kill. Or at least buy you some time to GTF outta there. 


There's a trade-off for everything. More power = more bulk. 

This pistol will preform when asked to. 
As with any PDF, either take a class or practice as your intended use will dictate. 

Shooting at paper plates unsighted at 5y, maybe 10y MAX will serve you way WAY better than a bullseye at 15yds. 

If it came down to shooting back at 15-20y with an LCP or any of these micro-.380's (9mm short) I'd be saving my ammo for when they get a lot, LOT closer while I'm looking for cover- or primarily- A SAFE EXIT. 

This is not a standoff weapon. 
It's an ultra-compact concealed 'arm's reach' shooter that will stop most attackers w/in 5y if you are cornered. (see why I told ya to save that ammo?) 

And that's why you should buy one.

*

Personally, I'd take a small revolver (if room allowed). 
You can press-fire w/o any worry of malfunction and they are more powerful. 

Just my .02


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> ...My point of showing my target results was not to prove more or less practice was needed. Rather my intent was to show that anyone with handgun experience can effectively pop rounds where they need to be put...


...And my point was that using bullseye targets is bad practice, for self-defense.
I strongly suggest that you switch to blank silhouette targets, and that you learn to aim for the opponent's "center of mass."
Real-life opponents don't have bullseyes printed on them, and you need to practice _realistic_ self-defense shooting.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And my point was that using bullseye targets is bad practice, for self-defense.
> I strongly suggest that you switch to blank silhouette targets, and that you learn to aim for the opponent's "center of mass."
> Real-life opponents don't have bullseyes printed on them, and you need to practice _realistic_ self-defense shooting.


Not gonna get into a pissing contest with anyone here. I'm sorry I posted the f$#@ing bullseye target. You an expert it's plain to see, I was just offering my experience out of the box. I had bullseye targets so that what I used. I am so very sorry I have offended you and I will further refrain of posting range results that include bullseye targets.

The OP's question wasn't about targets, it was about the friggin gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Not gonna get into a pissing contest with anyone here. I'm sorry I posted the f$#@ing bullseye target. You an expert it's plain to see, I was just offering my experience out of the box. I had bullseye targets so that what I used. I am so very sorry I have offended you and I will further refrain of posting range results that include bullseye targets.
> The OP's question wasn't about targets, it was about the friggin gun.


No reason to get all bent outta shape. See my PM.
I was offering advice, not giving criticism. I was taught that offered advice should be listened to, and thought about, after which it can be accepted or rejected at will.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If it helps lighten the mood in here a bit, this is the target I've been using lately.

Clickety Clack


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Get it....that is a ridiculously low price!!! All of you that say it is not enough power, get in front of me, and let me shoot you 5 times in the chest. See my point......... I would rather hit a BG with that, then a punch!

It actually is an accurate gun. My first 20 shots were from 5 yards, and they were all through the same hole virtually. Less than a 1" pattern......I will take it!!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Welp, Ive made my decision. After hearing from alot of different people, Im gonna go ahead and pick one up. Tomorrow after work Im gonna call the gun store to confirm they still have them in stock, then if all goes well Ill be a proud new owner. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

:smt076

I knew I should have bought it when I was there! I called to check if they still had'em in stock but they dont.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> :smt076
> 
> I knew I should have bought it when I was there! I called to check if they still had'em in stock but they dont.


I hate it when that happens!!:smt076


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya snooze.

Ya looze.



Next time just buy it, whatever it is. If ya don't like it, you can always sell it. Not a whole lot of CCW's *not* being snatched up right now.

Good luck on the new hunt.


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

looks like more Law Enforcement Officers are killed with 9MM than any other.
http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/killed/2004/table34.htm


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

No doubt that is due to availability and popularity of the 9mm. Good info thanks for posting.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Talk about some luck!

After I posted yesterday about how the gun store was out of stock, I called up a few more stores and found some for sale. One wanted $379, another $399, and the final place I called had one, for get this...$279! I told the guy Id be right there. After 10 minutes and a minor case of tendinitis from filling out the paperwork, Im own an LCP! :smt041

Ill snap some pics after work.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Good price. 

Great gun. 

Enjoy, pics, etc....! 

:smt023


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

So small, and so light.

Now if I can get down to the range this weekend....


----------

